
I work remotely as a JavaScript developer - hrishikesh1990
https://content.remote.tools/about-cooking-pasta-writing-javasript-and-working-remotely
======
troydavis
Per
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html),
please use the original page title unless it‘s misleading or linkbait.

